# Đơn vị bán và thực hiện thi công máy lạnh áp trần giá rẻ trọn gói tại quận 7



## truc096hailongvan (19/3/21)

*Đơn vị bán và thực hiện thi công máy lạnh áp trần chính hãng chuyên nghiệp nhất HCM*

*Máy lạnh áp trần* hãng nào tốt? Vậy thì để Hải Long Vân giới thiệu sơ cho bạn về 3 thương hiệu máy lạnh áp trần tốt nhất này trước khi đến với phần ưu điểm, khuyết điểm nhé.
- Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin: công nghệ Nhật Bản
Làm lạnh nhẹ, không quá mạnh như Reetech, đủ để người dùng thoải mái, giá thành hơi cao nhưng siêu bền.
- Máy lạnh áp trần Reetech: sản xuất tại Việt Nam, giá thành tốt, phù hợp với kinh tế người dân, làm lạnh nhanh, mạnh và có phần hơi gắt.
- Máy lạnh áp trần Sumikura công nghệ Nhật Bản, sản xuất tại Malaysia, làm lạnh vừa, tuy nhiên không được đánh giá cao như Daikin, ít bị hư vặt và rất bền, giá phải chăng.

**Tin xem thêm: *Giá máy lạnh áp trần Daikin - Reetech mới nhất - Hải Long Vân*





Máy lạnh áp trần là gì?

*Máy lạnh áp trần* được thiết kế áp sát lên trần nhà, có hình dáng “lai” giữa máy lạnh treo tường và máy lạnh âm trần, phù hợp với những không có giới hạn về độ cao cũng như không gian trần nhà đã “chết”. Máy lạnh áp trần cũng như máy lạnh âm trần dành cho không gian tầm trung như quán trà sữa, café, quán ăn, cửa hàng tiện lợi…

Một số hình ảnh Hải Long Vân *thi công máy lạnh áp trần*:














Ưu nhược điểm của những thương hiệu *máy lạnh áp trần* thịnh hành trên thị trường là gì?


Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin.
Điểm mạnh:
Daikin là tập đoàn chuyên nghiên cứu và sản xuất máy lạnh, máy điều hòa, do đó tất cả các sản phẩm của họ mang tính chuyên môn hóa cao. Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin nổi tiếng với khả năng tiết kiệm điện cũng như tính linh hoạt cao trong lắp đặt.
Hầu hết các loại điều hành trên thị trường Việt Nam đều bảo hành 1 năm, riêng Daikin bảo hành hệ thống 1 năm cộng thêm 4 năm cho block nén khí.
Điểm yếu:
Giá thành cao so với các hãng khác.

Máy lạnh áp trần Reetech.
Điểm mạnh:
Giá thành tốt, phù hợp với người thu nhập thấp, ăn mòn và chịu được môi trường vùng biển, mặt nạ dễ dàng tháo ráp để lao chùi, lọc sạch không khí, chức năng tự chẩn đoán hỏng hóc và tự động bảo vệ
Điểm yếu:
Giàn lạnh đóng ngắt hơi có tiếng ồn hơn mọi máy khác, nhưng không đáng kể nhà sản xuất nên khắc phục. Kiểu dáng không được bắt mắt và nhãn hiệu chưa có tiếng lắm

*Máy lạnh áp trần* Sumikura.
Điểm mạnh:

Tự động chuẩn đoán lỗi, chống bám tuyết, chế độ làm lạnh nhanh, chức năng hẹn giờ, siêu tiết kiệm điện ở trạng thái chờ.
Được đánh giá cao về tính ổn định của chất lượng sản phẩm, độ lạnh sâu, công suất máy khỏe, giá cả phù hợp với mức thu nhập của đại đa số người tiêu dùng Việt.
Điểm yếu:
Hạn chế về chế độ vận hành thông minh, có tiếng ồn của dòng máy lạnh áp trần Sumikura này  khi lưu lượng gió phát ra tương đối lớn.

*Kết luận*

Hải Long Vân chúng tôi tự tin là đại lý phân phối và thi công, lắp đặt các dòng *máy lạnh áp trần* tốt nhất giá rẻ nhất toàn miền Nam. Qua bài viết này, nếu bạn đã chọn được một cái tên ưng ý, hãy liên hệ ngay vào Hotline 0909787022 để được hỗ trwoj chu đáo hơn nhé!

Nguồn lonk bài viết: *Giới thiệu máy lạnh áp trần? máy lạnh áp trần là gì? Giá máy lạnh áp trần Daikin – Reetech mới nhất*


----------

